# The Last of Us: Der erste Trailer zur neuen HBO-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Last of Us: Der erste Trailer zur neuen HBO-Serie* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: The Last of Us: Der erste Trailer zur neuen HBO-Serie


----------



## Malker (30. September 2022)

Sieht vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Brontomimo (30. September 2022)

Das kommt raus, wenn die Medienriesen sich gegenseitig ihren Content a la "Human Centipede" vor- und wiederkäuen. 
Was auf Konsolen funktionierte und als popkulturelles Echo wiederhalte, ist hier nur x-te Iteration der ewig gleichen Gammelkomponenten.

Braucht niemand.


----------



## Kupferrrohr (30. September 2022)

Brontomimo schrieb:


> Das kommt raus, wenn die Medienriesen sich gegenseitig ihren Content a la "Human Centipede" vor- und wiederkäuen.
> Was auf Konsolen funktionierte und als popkulturelles Echo wiederhalte, ist hier nur x-te Iteration der ewig gleichen Gammelkomponenten.
> 
> Braucht niemand.


Schonungslos ausgedrückt, aber so ähnlich sehe ich es auch.
Nicht-Spieler könnten Gefallen daran finden, obgleich man sich auch einfach die zusammengeschnittenen Filme aus Cutscenes und Gameplay auf Youtube ansehen könnte und sehr gut unterhalten würde.


----------



## Anthropos (30. September 2022)

Also ich kann nach einem kurzen Trailer noch kein Urteil über eine Serie fällen. Respekt!


----------



## Baer85 (30. September 2022)

Also vom Buch zum Film = ok. Vom Spiel zum Film = überflüssig?
Die Logik erschließt sich mir nicht. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Macher hier und da etwas anpassen um es in ein besseres Seherlebnis zu wandeln wie es auch bei Buchvorlagen gemacht wird. Ich fand den Trailer gut und freue mich auf die Serie.


----------

